# Super Easy Xbox to PC Gampad Adapter Mod



## Cryozombie (Apr 7, 2009)

My roommates have been bugging me to do some gaming on our network... I did this last night so I didn't have to game with my Keyboard, it was simple and it works great.


http://www.fury-tech.com/en/Guides/Xbox-Controller-PC-Conversion-Mod

Don't forget to download the XBOX to PC Gamepad drivers, link on that same site.


----------



## AceHBK (Apr 7, 2009)

get a 360!!!

Also, did you know that you can use a wired xbox360 controller?
No need to modify anything, just plug and play. (may have to download the drivers but that is it.)


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 7, 2009)

AceHBK said:


> get a 360!!!
> 
> Also, did you know that you can use a wired xbox360 controller?
> No need to modify anything, just plug and play. (may have to download the drivers but that is it.)


 
I have a 360, but all my controllers are wireless.


----------



## AceHBK (Apr 8, 2009)

oh!  Yeah I had that problem too when I was thinking about playing pc games and needed a xbox controller to make it so much more easier.

I say just buy a wired controller.  U can probably get one cheap on craigslist or something.


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 8, 2009)

AceHBK said:


> oh!  Yeah I had that problem too when I was thinking about playing pc games and needed a xbox controller to make it so much more easier.
> 
> I say just buy a wired controller.  U can probably get one cheap on craigslist or something.



But I had a Xbox controller, and the mod took me all of 10 minutes... its 4 wires.


----------



## AceHBK (Apr 10, 2009)

Cryozombie said:


> But I had a Xbox controller, and the mod took me all of 10 minutes... its 4 wires.



Ohhh...ok gotcha!  Yeah you went the best route.


----------

